

55 commits: my first month at Twitter - wcdolphin
http://www.corydolphin.com/blog/2013/06/21/55-commits-my-first-month-at-twitter/

======
madisonmay
Glad to hear you're having an awesome time, man! It's neat seeing you on HN.

\--Madison

